# You just don't know!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I am currently using a .020" gauge of Med Latex Film. This has been my rubber of choice for the couple of months. You would think that is kind of thin and the lasting qualities would be minimal. Think again! This set I have tied on now has dimensions of 1 3/8"s x 1" x 8 1/4"s,folded both at the prong tips and at the pouch. It is drawing 40's ( Starship)-ammo is 3/8" steel-very small double cupped pouch sized specifically fro 3/8" ammo. This set has been on this Slingshot for over 3 weeks. I have to have a minimum of 1500 shots on it. ( I know it's more then that) No lie here. I shot it at the NY shoot all day,and everyday for the previous week and all of this week including today (maybe150 rounds). Band color is just starting to darken at the pouch and I noticed a small tear also. Same way of tying,same way of cutting,same type of string- I'll never figure it out. I've had thicker bands and tubes last 200 shots,I've had sets last 100. There are some things I just can't figure out with this hobby of ours! Here's another quicky for you- you're shooting a set all day-hitting really good-you start to get a tear-you still are right on target-band tears more-still good-now more then 50% tear-still good and on target-WHAT IS UP WITH THAT??????? Fun huh?
























































Flatband


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The world is a weird and wonderful place ... and slingshots are right up there on weirdness! (not to mention those of us involved with it ...)

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice Gary how fast do they shoot?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good question Mac. I forgot to put that in. Never Chronied the set,but taking a wild stab at it,I would say 220-230 fps. That is probably a lower estimate but close. Some kinda set this is! Flatband


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I know what you mean Gary. I used to change both bands when I had one break, I figured they would both wear out at the same time. Now I only change the one that is tearing and put on a new one and keep on shooting. I always put the old band on the bottom so i can keep track of it. I have had the old one outlast the new one.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Did some more shooting with that set with the slight tear. Put another 100 shots on her and she opened up more but still didn't tear through. I took the set off anyway and put a new set on to start the week off. Took a few pictures. One showing the tear and the other showing the discoloration that you usually get right before a tear. The color will usually get a darker shade of amber. This is not always the case though. I have had great looking amber Latex tear on me pretty fast so there is no hard and steady rule. I'll recut that used set and put it on a smaller Starship,get another couple of hundred shots,then when that tears,I'll recut and rig it on a traditional and get another hundred or so! Not being cheap,just seeing how far sets go. It's amazing the life on some of these sets I've shot over the years! I get a big kick seeing how much life I get from them! With all the recutting,I've had sets give me over 1800 shots and some more then that! Pretty cool! Flatband


----------

